
A Tiny Reef Fish Can Recognize Itself in a Mirror - EndXA
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-tiny-reef-fish-can-recognize-itself-in-a-mirror/
======
crimsonalucard
This happens because the surface of the water is essentially a big mirror.

All fish can recognize reflections because if they didnt theyd be constantly
assaulted by a doppelganger from up above.

------
pps
It's possible that ants too can do that:
[https://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6822](https://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6822)

~~~
warpten
Peter Watts is really interesting, here's the talk

[https://youtu.be/v4uwaw_5Q3I](https://youtu.be/v4uwaw_5Q3I)

